
Instagram star isn't real. But brands are buying in - daegloe
http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/25/technology/lil-miquela-social-media-influencer-cgi/index.html
======
charleyma
As it relates to sponsorship transparency, I think platforms such as
instagram, youtube, etc have broader issues with their influencers whether
CGI'ed or not...

I did find it really interesting that a CGI character could be more appealing
to brands as there is much more complete control over image, no past issues,
etc.

Reminds me of Hatsune Miku, virtual pop singer in Japan. As CGI continues to
improve, wouldn't be surprised if we start to see entire digital labels
churning out multitudes of artists/bankds

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsune_Miku](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hatsune_Miku)

~~~
pixl97
~~Video killed the radio star~~

CGI killed the video star.

------
TylerE
I"m shocked that fooled anyone. It looks like a video game character.

~~~
esrauch
I think most people would assume it was just a heavily photoshopped
photograph.

------
wodenokoto
I'm more interested in the design choices behind her looks.

Why asian, why freckles? Why those facial proportions?

This can't just be one artists preference. There has to be business decisions
behind it all of it.

Optimizing breast size for success on Instagram, is a design meeting I would
love to listen in on!

------
angryasian
a few years from now, we're going to have the top instagram accounts all being
photorealistic computer generated posts with AI determining the content that
real humans want to see.

------
overcast
Does it really matter if it's real, while attracting millions of real
eyeballs? Pixar movies aren't real, and they attract millions of real people.

------
cm2187
CGI vs real but heavily photoshopped influencers...

